# My Chicken Wing Brine Recipe



## louballs

I may be new to smoking, but not new to cooking so I thought I'd contribute a little something to this site. I love making buffalo wings and tinkered with a few brines before I came up with this one. It is fantastic and you dont even need wing sauce they are so good!  The recipe is for 1 pound of wings so increase as you need to:

- 4 cups water

- 3 tablespoons salt

- 3 tablespoons red pepper flakes (or more, but these have some heat)

- 2 tablespoons white vinegar

- 1 tablespoon fresh minced garlic (fresh is important)

First combine vinegar, garlic, and pepper flakes. Then dissolve salt into water. Mix the two liquids together in a bowl and add the chicken. Cover and refrigerate for at least 3 hours. I generally do 5. You can bake, deep fry, smoke, or grill these as you see fit. I generally make my own wing sauce, but these are even delicious as is. Enjoy!

If you try this let me know how it goes!


----------



## pgsmoker64

Interesting!  That is a lot of red pepper.

I may have to give this a try...

I'll let you know if I do and I'll even include a little q-view.

Thanks for the recipe. - copied to Evernote.

Bill


----------



## mfholly

Fabulous recipe that always gets me compliments


----------

